# Duplex Printing in PS CS4? Postcard Question



## Provo (Apr 28, 2010)

Is there anyway in Photoshop to have two images opened and have them print duplex onto a postcard front & back? I know you can do it manually print one side and flip it over and reprint, But I have a duplex color printer and never tried doing this not even sure if it can be done in photoshop.


----------



## inov8ter (Apr 30, 2010)

No you cant. You can only have one page. But if you save them out as highrez pdf's you can combined them together in Acrobat. then you will have a two page file.


----------

